# Dawes discovery twin tandem



## Effyb4 (20 May 2017)

We test rode and bought a friend's tandem today. We were very wobbly for the first five or ten minutes and I'm very glad that we started off on quiet roads.

Once we had got used to tandem riding, it was a very enjoyable ride. We rode 27 miles, with a café stop at a local wildlife trust.

We will be making a few changes. The handlebars were too low for Mr Effy and the gears slipped quite a bit. I will be buying a new saddle because the stoker saddle was very uncomfortable. Mr Effy had difficulty clipping in, so he will be buying some new spd pedals.

Looking forward to many more miles riding it together.


----------



## steveindenmark (21 May 2017)

I cannot get Jannie interested in a tandem. I would love to have one.


----------



## Effyb4 (21 May 2017)

I think if you are already a confident cyclist, it can be difficult letting somebody else do the steering, braking and gear changing. 

On the whole the benefits outweighed the differences in riding style between us.


----------



## Dave 123 (22 May 2017)

@Effyb4 Mrs Dave has a Thudbuster seatpost on the rear of ours. Expensive, but worth every penny in the long run.


----------



## Effyb4 (22 May 2017)

Dave 123 said:


> @Effyb4 Mrs Dave has a Thudbuster seatpost on the rear of ours. Expensive, but worth every penny in the long run.



That sounds interesting. I shall have to put it on my list


----------



## Pale Rider (29 May 2017)

Looks a nice, tidy one.

Tandems are often described as 'relationship magnifiers'.

If you get on well with the other rider off the bike, you will get on famously on the tandem.

But if there are any niggles between you, they will quickly come to fore on the tandem.

Riding one as a pair is quite hard to do well.

It's difficult not to fight each other - when he pushes, you don't and vice-versa - which is one of the reasons why climbing on a tandem is harder than most new riders think it will be.

However, if you can learn to ride 'in tandem', riding a tandem is very satisfying.


----------



## galaxy (31 May 2017)

Love it. Tried a few times. Mrs galaxy hates not being in control. 


It's the same for her on the back of a Tandem. Lol


----------



## simongt (29 Jun 2017)

galaxy said:


> Mrs galaxy hates not being in control.



Is Mrs. G Scottish - ? My GLW is and there is ABSOLUTELY NAE CHANCE of me ever getting her on a tandem for the same reason - !


----------

